# 67 gto spare wheel and jack, are they numbered coded ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi , i have a 67 gto on the way from usa...its full of parts in trunk and wheel and jack had to be removed to make room, i am wondering if an original spare wheel and jack were coded , as i'm not sure if its worth bringing them back, the spare rim is just a plain old steel rim painted white, i dont have pic of jack, i am not sure if they are original but they probably are, bottom line were there numbered ?....thanks


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

67 bumper jack are getting harder to find. all would have part nos. which are somewhat an indication of when they were used in assembly but no date codes.


----------

